

Test your python skills - xquizzes
http://xquizzes.com/programming/Python

======
dalke
You posted this exact link 11 days ago. I gave some examples of the poor
quality of the questions at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10125229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10125229)
. You have not yet replied to my comment.

As I wrote then, "Looking through the answers, I would discourage people from
using this site. It is better to read the Python documentation and FAQ."

